# bridge and prestress



## smith (Jan 20, 2010)

hi guys

i am taking the structural afternoon in april...i was wonder how much effort should be put into the AASHTO bridge design and prestressed concrete if i have pretty much zero experience in design of either nor either code. i have the codes, but i was just wondering if there was an area or two in each that is a MUST KNOW as oppossed to trying to learn the whole thing (basically impossible) in the next couple months while studying for everythign else..

thanks a lot


----------

